

Speaking of Facebook's Anti-Spam Algorithm: A lookback at Paul Graham's - sgy
http://www.paulgraham.com/spam.html

======
sgy
Facebook's original blog post: [https://newsroom.fb.com/news/2014/04/news-
feed-fyi-cleaning-...](https://newsroom.fb.com/news/2014/04/news-feed-fyi-
cleaning-up-news-feed-spam/)

